# Question about salary in Abu Dhabi?



## Calengineer (Jan 21, 2014)

Question. Please only answer those that have lived or currently live in the UAE.

I'm 25 years old and a civil engineer. I got an offer in Abu Dhabi for $35,000 AED a month. That includes everything. For salary, benefits and all. They give me a month of paid vacation a year. I have a little girl and my wife. Please tell me what type of housing I can, where I can get it, and how much do you estimate I will have of free after all bills are paid. 

Your help will be highly appreciated it! By the way I'm of USA nationality.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Calengineer said:


> Question. Please only answer those that have lived or currently live in the UAE.
> 
> I'm 25 years old and a civil engineer. I got an offer in Abu Dhabi for $35,000 AED a month. That includes everything. For salary, benefits and all. They give me a month of paid vacation a year. I have a little girl and my wife. Please tell me what type of housing I can, where I can get it, and how much do you estimate I will have of free after all bills are paid.
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated it! By the way I'm of USA nationality.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
At the top of this forum section (dubai) - you will find lots of stickies relation to jobs, salaries, schools, housing etc.
A lot of this information is Dubai specific (housing amd schools) but the jobs and salaries would be similar to Abu Dhabi.
There is a separate board for Abu Dhabi and the other Emirates - this will have the AD specific information.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

WHere do you want to live in AD? Where is your office? DO you want to live in an apartment or a villa? How many rooms? 
Is your kid going to school? Where is the school? Does your employer pay for the school fees?

Obviously you should read a few more threads and then come back with specific questions. Otherwise the question sounds like how long is a piece of string


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Cost totally depend on your standard of living and expectations. A water view location for a 2 bed will be about aed 180,000 at raha as rent prices have gone up. A 2 bed away from marinas will be 50,000 cheaper. 
Car will be about 1800 aed to rent a month, that's for a Toyota yaris. 

But for living expenses day to day depends on your lifestyle if there are trade offs. Interms of eating in v eating out. Petrol obviously much cheaper, as are cigarettes, not that I smoke, but for those that do its much cheaper.

Hope that's gives you a bit of of a guide for prices.


----------

